# WiMAX



## عبدالرحمن التميمي (17 يونيو 2007)

*WiMAXومستقبل الاتصالات اللاسلكية *

أثناء تصفحي للإنترنت وجدت هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي يتحدث عن تقنية WiMax الجديدة في عالم الإتصالات اللاسلكية .. وأحببت أن أضعه لكم لتعم الفائدة ..
كما ذكرت ، الموضوع منقول ، جزى الله كاتبه خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناته .​


تعتبر‎ ‎الـWiMAX ‎امتدادًا لتكنولوجيا الـWiFi ‎من حيث التطور في الخدمات اللاسلكية‎ ‎ذات الحيز الواسع. وتعتبر ‏تكنولوجيا الـWiMAX ‎من الشبكات الإقليمية‎ ‎اللاسلكية‎ Wireless Metropolitan Area Network (MAN) ‎وتهدف إلى استبدال‎ ‎الخطوط الرقمية‎ (DSL ‎، ‏ISDN، ‏‎...) ‎وخطوط الكابل الأرضية بحيث تصبح‎ ‎لاسلكية، كما ‏تهدف إلى إمداد المواقع المستخدمة للـWiFi ‎بالانترنت‎ ‎لاسلكيًا‎.‎​ 


*wimax logo*​ 








ومن مزايا الـ‎ WiMAX ‎السرعات‎ ‎العالية التى تمد مكاتب الأعمال والشركات بخطوط‎ ‎لاسلكية شبيهة بخطوط‎ T1/E1 ‎وDSL ‎ولكن لاسلكياً، وتمتد إلى مسافات تصل إلى‎ 50 ‎كم. وتعمل في الحيز ‏الترددي ما بين 10 و66 جيجا هرتز، وقد نزلت مواصفة‏‎ ‎أخرى حديثًا لتوصيف العمل في الحيز الترددي ما بين 2 ‏و11 جيجا هرتز‏‎.‎




*الشكل العام لشبكة الواى ماكس:*​ 




*



*

ويعدّ مقياس معهد المهندسين الكهربائيين والإلكترونيين ieee.org المعروف باسم WiMAX والذي يحمل الرقم 802.16 وهو مقياس للاتصال اللاسلكي Wireless للبيانات والصوت والصور بسرعة عالية من المقاييس التي يتوقع أن تغير الكثير من المفاهيم في عالمنا اليوم.


*بالنسبة للمعايير:*​ 

802.16 خاص بالمنتجات ال pre wimax التى تستخدم فى ال backhaul وتعمل عند نطاق 5.4GHz to 5.8GHz 
802.16a وهو معيار خاص بالمنتجات التى تستخدم نفس ترددات ال wimax ولكن ليست تعمل ببروتوكولات الواى ماكس وهى المنتجات التى قبل منتجات الواى ماكس مباشرة مثل منتج ال AN-100 الخاص Redline
802.16-2004 أو 802.18d وهى خاصة بالمنتجات التى تعمل ببروتوكولات الواى ماكس وهى الموجودة حاليا بالسوق والتى تسمى بال fixed wimax networks 
802.16e خاص بالمنتجات التى تعمل بالواى ماكس ولكن تدعم الحركة mobility وبالطبع هى تحت الإختبارات ولم تخرج إلى النور حتى الآن


*المعايير ولكن باللغة الإنجليزية لوضوح أكثر وفهم أوضح:*​*802.16 *​*A family of IEEE standards for wireless broadband access (BWA). Approved in 2002, and also known as "WiMAX," 802.16 provides up to 70 Mbps of shared point-to-multipoint transmission in the 10 to 66GHz frequency bands as far as 37 miles.*

*Last Mile and Networks*​*802.16 was designed to bring wireless broadband connectivity into buildings from an ISP or other carrier, offering an alternative to wired T1 and DSL lines in the last mile. It can also be used to provide high-speed connectivity between Wi-Fi networks across large campuses as well as create a "wireless metropolitan access network" (WMAN) throughout a city, suburb or region.*

*802.16-2004 - Fixed WiMAX*
*Using the 2 to 11GHz frequencies which can penetrate walls and other dense objects, 802.16-2004 provides transmission to stationary devices and replaces prior 802.16 and 802.16a specifications. Higher frequencies require line of sight. 802.16-2004 was previously 802.16d.*​ 
*802.16e - Mobile WiMAX*
*802.16e is an extension of 802.16-2004 for mobile use in the 2 to 6GHz band. It allows people to communicate while walking or riding in cars and provides a mobile voice over IP (VoIP) and higher-speed data alternative to the cellular networks (GSM, TDMA, CDMA). *​ 
*802.20 *
*A working group from the IEEE that is expected to develop a mobile wireless standard similar to 802.16e. Although the 802.20 group was established before 802.16e was standardized, it is expected to yield a complementary technology, not a competing one. For example, people walking and riding in cars may use 802.16e, while users in high-speed trains might require 802.20. *​ 
*The current version of 802.16 Fixed WiMAX, which supersedes previous standards is the 802.16d or as it is sometimes called 802.16-2004. Its product profile utilizes the OFDM 256-FFT (Fast Fourier Transform) system profile, which is just different enough from its sister standard of Mobile WiMAX (802.16e) that the two appear to be incompatible.*​ 
*يتبع ...*​


----------



## عبدالرحمن التميمي (17 يونيو 2007)

*الكثير من خبراء الاتصالات اللاسلكية يتوقعون أن هذا النظام WiMAX سوف يجعل ما كان يعرف لعقود مضت بندرة وسائل الاتصالات وجعلت شركات الاتصالات التقليدية تقدم خدماتها بأسعار باهظة وتمارس أعمالها بدرجة كبيرة من الاحتكار. *
*إن التطبيق الشامل لنظام ال WiMAX في الكثير من الأجهزة في المكتب والمنزل قد يلغي تماماً الاحتكار الذي تمارسه شركات الاتصالات ويسمح بحدوث منافسة حقيقة في سوق الاتصالات بمختلف جوانبها وأياً كان المعلومات المطلوب إرسالها سواء تم استخدام الهاتف الثابت أم النقال أو أي جهاز آخر. *​ 


*شكل شبكة الواى ماكس التى تطبق فى المدن وهى تشبه إلى حد كبير تغطية ال GSM*​ 
*



نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي



*

منذ بدء الاتصالات الهاتفية لم تتح الفرصة لمقدمي الخدمات لتقديم خدماتهم، بل بقي هؤلاء خارج المنافسة لعدم قدرتهم على الاستثمار في سوق شبكات الهاتف ولعل السبب عائد إلى ارتفاع تكلفة بناء تلك الشبكات وملحقاتها من مبانٍ ومحولات Switches وكوابل إضافة إلى القوى البشرية. 
لذا ظل السوق على مستوى العالم محتكراً من قبل شركات معدودة ذات رؤوس أموال كبيرة. ويوفر نظام WiMAX إمكانية اتصال نقطة بنقطة أخرى لاسلكيا لمسافة تصل إلى 50 كم ودرجة عالية من الأداء تصل إلى 72 ميجا بت في الثانية الواحدة (72 Mbps). كما يوفر اتصالاً غير مباشر Non-Line-of-Sight لمدى يصل إلى 2.5 كم.





نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي





كما هو معلوم أن نظام الاتصالات التقليدي والمعروف باسم المقسمات العامة لشبكة الهاتف PSTN يقوم على ثلاثة عناصر أساسية هي: الوصول والنقل والتحويل. 
الوصول ويعنى بكيفية وصول المستخدمين للخدمة الهاتفية التي عادة ما تتم عن طريق أجهزة الهاتف. 
والتحويل يتم عن طريق إيصال المكالمات الهاتفية عبر المقاسم Switches أي تحويلها عبر الشبكات. والنقل وهي عملية نقل المكالمات الهاتفية عبر الشبكات. لقد صممت شبكات الهاتف الحالية لنقل الصوت فقط ومع التطور والتقدم وظهور الحاجة لنقل البيانات والصور أصبحت غير قادرة على توفير خدمة النقل بالسرعة المطلوبة. 
من هنا كثرت الشكاوى من المستخدمين من بطء الشبكات وكثرة انقطاع الاتصال بالإنترنت وهذا عائد كما يقال (لضعف البنى التحتية لشبكات الهاتف) والحقيقة هذه العبارة غير دقيقة لأنه كما سبق القول شبكات الهاتف صممت للاتصال الهاتفي، وبالتالي فإن إضافة خدمة نقل البيانات إليها لم يكن محسوباً له حساب ومن هنا نجد كثرة الشكاوى من البط والانقطاع. 


*



*​


----------



## عبدالرحمن التميمي (17 يونيو 2007)

*يتبع*​ 
*الخدمات التى يقدمها الواى ماكس:*​ 

*

نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي

*​ 


نشأت الحاجة للبحث عن بدائل لشبكة الاتصالات الهاتفية والبعض طالب بتحسينها عبر التطوير في محتويات هذه الشبكة، تطورت الكوابل وصولاً إلى الألياف البصرية، طورت المقسمات وأصبحت قادرة على استيعاب وتحويل المكالمات أفضل من ذي قبل لكن ذلك لم ينه تماماً عدم الرضا الذي ينتاب المستفيدين من الخدمات الهاتفية. 
كما هو معلوم أن الاتصالات اللاسلكية كانت معروفة منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة، بل إن الراديو ومحطاته بمختلف اللغات وطريقة استفادته من الاتصال اللاسلكي معروفة منذ قرابة القرن. وعندما بدأت الأبحاث والتطوير في مجال استخدام الاتصال اللاسلكي في إيصال البيانات والصوت والصورة ونجحت في تقديم الخدمة بدرجة عالية الأداء. 
التوقعات تشير إلى أن الاتصالات اللاسلكية هي تقنية المستقبل التي من المتوقع أن تغير طريقة تفكيرنا وحياتنا اليومية، حيث تشير الأبحاث إلى أن نظام WiMAX قادر على نقل البيانات بمعدل يصل إلى 11 ميجا بت في الثانية الواحدة. 



*تطبيق مهم من تطبيقلت الواى ماكس وهى المراقبة عن طريق كاميرات المراقبة:*​ 



نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي

​ 
هل التقنيات اللاسلكية هي طريق المستقبل؟! 
هناك الكثير من التشكيك والاعتراضات التي تُثار من قبل البعض ممن اعتادوا على الشبكات التقليدية السلكية ويمكن إيجار أهم نقاط الاعتراض حول مستقبل التقنيات اللاسلكية كوسيلة للتواصل في المستقبل فيما يلي: 
جودة الخدمة QoS: من أهم نقاط الاعتراض على استخدام التقنيات اللاسلكية هي جودة الخدمة QoS التي ترى أن التقنيات اللاسلكية عموماً ونظام WiMAX ليست كافية ويمكن أن يؤدي استخدامها إلى فقدان البيانات وتتأثر بأحوال الطقس كما أنها تتأثر بالتشويش. 
لهؤلاء نقول: إن نظام WiMAX عند تقديمه للخدمة يوفر عدة معايير تضمن جودة الخدمة والديناميكية في التوصيل ونموذجاً يحتوي على مرحلتين من التنشيط. 
النواحي الأمنية: يستخدم نظام WiMAX تقنيات تشفير تمر بعدة مراحل من دورة الاتصال، فعند بدء الاتصال يتم استخدام نظام التشفير X. 509 وعندما يحصل الاتصال يستخدم نظام 56-bit- DES لحماية الإرسال. 
وهذا النظامان كفيلان بتوفير الحماية اللازمة من عبث أي عابث وتوفير الخصوصية في الاتصال اللاسلكي. 



*تقنيات الإتصالات الاسلكية:*​ 



نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي

​ 
-مشاكل التشويش على الاتصال: لا شك أن الكثير من التطبيقات اليوم تستخدم الاتصال اللاسلكي مثل التلفاز والقنوات الفضائية والاتصالات العسكرية والكثير من الجهات الأمنية.. كما أن إعطاء التراخيص وتحديد الترددات وصياغة قوانين هي السبيل للتقدم في المجتمعات المدنية. 
في حال استخدام نظام WiMAX كبديل للاتصال السلكي التقليدي من المتوقع أن يتوفر الكثير من الفوائد وذلك لطبيعة التقنية حيث لا تتطلب أي نفقات أو تراخيص في وضع الكوابل الاتصالات في أملاك الغير، وتراخيص من قبل البلديات لوضع أبراج الإرسال للهواتف النقالة. 
كل ما هو مطلوب فقط هو الحصول على تراخيص من قبل هيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات لاستخدام الطيف الترددي. 
كما هو معلوم نظام WiMAX يستخدم الطيف الترددي الذي غالبا ما يكون استخدامه مقنناً ولكنه مجاني يوفر نظام WiMAX الكثير من الوعود فهو يقدم نظام الصوت عبر برتوكول الإنترنت VOIP الذي سيجعل إمكانية نقل الصوت أي مكالمات الهاتف وخدمة التلفاز عبر برتوكول الإنترنت TVOIP مما يعني إمكانية نقل البث التلفزيوني لا سلكيا. 

*من مميزات الواى ماكس انك تستطيع أن تغير بين ال vendors المصنعين لأجهزة الواى ماكس فيمكنك شراء ال CPE أو الأجهزة التى تكون عند المشترك من شركة ما فى حين أن ال base station تكون من شركة أخرى تماما وهذا هو معنى كلمة ال wimax أى Wireless Interoperability for Microwave Access*





نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي

​يبدأ تردد الطيف الترددي من 9 كيلو هرتز إلى الحد الأعلى الذي يمتد إلى 3000 جيجاهيرتز، ويمكن أن تستفيد الكثير من الجهات من هذه الطيف لإجراء علميات الاتصال اللاسلكي على سبيل المثال أنظمة الهاتف النقال العامة وأنظمة اللاسلكي المتنقلة المختلفة التي تستخدمها الشرطة وإدارات مكافحة الحريق والإسعاف وشركات التاكسي ووكالات الأمن الاستراتيجي، حيث تمثل هذه الأنظمة المختلفة تطبيقات متنوعة للخدمة اللاسلكية المتنقلة. 
تضع كل دولة مجموعة من الإجراءات الفنية والإدارية لضمان الأداء المنظم والفعال للخدمات اللاسلكية والتأكد من عدم حدوث تداخلات تخل بعملية الاتصال وتؤدي إلى تردي الأداء والإضرار بمصالح المستخدمين.. كما هو معلوم أن الترددات اللاسلكية لا تحدها الحدود الجغرافية، لذا فإن أنشطة إدارتها تتسم بالعالمية وتتم وفقاً لأنظمة الراديو الدولية الصادرة عن الاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات وهو إحدى الوكالات المتخصصة للأمم المتحدة ويختص بشتّى أمور الاتصالات على المستوى العالمي. 
إن مقدمي خدمة الإنترنت اللاسلكي WISP سوف يكونون على موعد مع الربح وبدرجة كبيرة لأنهم ليسوا مطالبين بأي نفقات مادية أو استثمارات رأس مالية للاستفادة من الطيف الترددي.

يتبع ....


----------



## عبدالرحمن التميمي (17 يونيو 2007)

*الواى ماكس مقارنة بالأنظمة الأخرى*




نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي

​التوقعات تشير إلى أن هذا سيؤدي إلى انخفاض كبير في تكاليف الاتصالات الهاتفية والاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت. 
هذه التوقعات الكبيرة المحاط بها نظام WiMAX في حال أصبحت حقيقة سوف تسبب الكثير من الإزعاج لشركات الاتصالات التي احتكرت سوق الاتصالات لعقود مضت قدمت خدمات لم تصل إلى رضا المستخدمين. 
يحمل نظام WiMAX الكثير من الوعود والأحلام بل ان بعض المختصين يرى انه سيلغي تماما الحاجة للجيل الثالث من الهواتف النقالة كما يرى رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الاكاتيلن فهو يقدم نظام الصوت عبر برتوكول الإنترنت VOIP الذي سيجعل إمكانية نقل الصوت أي المكالمات الهاتف وخدمة التلفاز عبر برتوكول الإنترنت TVOIP مما يعني إمكانية نقل البث التلفزيوني لا سلكيا. شركة سامسونج وخلال مشاركتها في معرض سيبت في ألمانيا مؤخرا عرضت أول هاتف نقال تستفيد من نظام WiMAX في نسخته الأولى أتاح الجهاز إمكانية الاتصال المباشر على مسافة 1 كم دون الحاجة لأي أجهزة مساعدة. كما ان هناك الملايين من الدولارات تنفق حاليا على تطوير هذا النظام للاستفادة منه في تغير حياتنا اليومية وجعل الناس على اتصال دائم مع أهلهم وذويهم في أي مكان واي زمان مجانا.




شكل ال base station التى من خلالها يتم إرسال الخدمة للمشتركين:




نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي





*وهذه ال base station تكون متصلة بال outdoor and sector antenna*




نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي



*شكل التوصيل بين base station or indoor unit وال IF and RF part or outdoor unit*​

نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي



*شكل الهوائى الذى يتم تركيبه عند العميل لإستلام الخدمة:*​


نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي



*شكل التوصيلة من هوائى الإستقبال عند المشترك إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به أو الشبكة*​


نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي


​

وتعد شركة Redline communications الكندية من أول وأهم الشركات العالمية الرائدة فى تصنيع هذه التكنولوجيا.

تم النقل مع بعض التصرف .

لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى مراجعة الروابط التالية ..

http://www.wimaxforum.org/technology/********s/

http://www.intel.com/standards/case/case_wimax.htm


----------



## م.الـحـربي (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه ..


----------



## FAHDEDDINE (19 يونيو 2007)

jazaka laho khayrin ya akhi


----------



## الانتر (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## دطجكحم (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.soli (16 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/هبة (17 يوليو 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس تك (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر النوبي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً علي هذه المعلومات القيمة
و أن شاء الله نتعمق في الموضوع أكثر.


----------



## حربي اسماعيل خليل (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

كل عام والجميع بخير ورمضان كريم
شغل 100%


----------



## الاورشلى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين وبارك اللة فيكم انشاء اللة


----------



## ادور (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررر ولك التقدم


----------



## صعوووبي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه ياخوووووي


----------



## asaeng (9 فبراير 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## ادور (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررر كتير علي هذا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (5 يوليو 2008)

hi,

very nice


----------



## قطقوطة (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااا وجزاك الله خيرا معلومات قيمة و جميلة


----------



## م/شيماء (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يعجز كلامي عن الشكر 
فلكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/شيماء (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## musait (25 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## mahmoudissa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## ahmidd (16 يونيو 2011)

حبيبي شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم الله يوفقك


----------



## MuminA.Sh (27 فبراير 2014)

Great topic


----------



## alsaneyousef (1 مارس 2014)

فعلا موضوع رائع


----------

